# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  فـضـفـضـات رمـضـانـيـة 2

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*
* 
* 
* 

هلّ علينا شهر الرحمات

يحملُ معهُ الخيرات


وفي ليالي الخير

نلتقي معا .. هنا في هذه المساحة الطيبة

كل ليلة ..

في ليالي رمضان الخير والبركة


ولأن هذه الشهر الفضيل له ثوب واعتبار ولون خاص ..

سننثر أحاسيسنا للشهر الفضيل وأيامه هنا

عسى ان نجتمع على الإيمان والمحبة في .. فضفضات رمضانية خاصة


فـ كـــل عــــام وانتم بخيــــر ..
وتقبــــل الله طاعاتكــــم*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*.٠·˙۩˙ كل عام و أنتم بخير و صائمون .. ٠·˙۩˙
..٠·˙۩˙ و على طاعة الرحمن مداومون ..٠·˙۩˙
..٠·˙۩˙ و لليالــى رمضـان قائمون ..٠·˙۩˙
..٠·˙۩˙و على كل الخير مجتمعـــون..٠·˙۩˙
..٠·˙۩˙كل عام و أنتم جميعا .. طيبون ..٠·˙۩˙
..٠·˙۩˙تقبل الرحمن مـنـا و مـنكم..٠·˙۩˙
..٠·˙۩˙وجعلنا من عتقاء الشهر الكريم..٠·˙۩˙

..٠·˙۩˙ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمــيــن ..٠·˙۩*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كل عام والكل بخير 

ربي يجعلكم من اهله وخاصته يوم لا ينفع لا مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الناس في شوقٍ وفرحٍ رددوا أهلا أيا رمضان يا خير الشهور 
مبارك عليكم الشهر...*

----------


## rand yanal

*مبارك على الجميع شهر الخير ,, وكل سنه والك سالم .. وإنشالله نكون من عتقاك هذا الشهر الفضيل .. يارب

همسة :: ستايل المنتدى كتييييييييييير حلوة بصراحة تفاجأة كتير فيه حلوووو ..♥♥♥*

----------


## rand yanal

*أجا رمضان و أجت الأسئلة الغبيّة :

|
|
|
...|
|
|

1- شيخنا , معجون الأسنان بفطّر ؟؟؟

2- فضيلة الشيخ , و أنا سايق السيّارة و مسرع .. أكلت مطبّ , بفطر ولا لأ ؟؟؟

3- شيخنا العزيز , نزل من ثمّي دمّ و أنا بفرشي أسناني | ع أساس إنّه من يوم يومه بفرشي أسنانه | , هل أعتبر مفطر أو لأ ؟؟

4- كم زكاة الفطر عالواحد ؟؟؟

5- شيخ , ممكن أصلّي التراويح بالبيت ؟؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *أجا رمضان و أجت الأسئلة الغبيّة :
> 
> |
> |
> |
> ...|
> |
> |
> 
> ...




*هههههههههه كل سنة هيك الله وكيلك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

اغنني اللهمّ بفضلكَ عمّن سواك 

 يومٌ اولٌ ينقضي .. أحتاجُ لنفضِ الغُبارِ عن قلبي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وبعدين أكتر اشي بكرهو بالشهر طبعا ما اله خص بالشهر بس بصير كتير فيه الجلي

مشان الله اشترو جلاية

----------


## دموع الغصون

رمضان مبارك على الجميع 
مشكور هدوء على الفكرة الجميلة 
بالفعل نحتاج لهذه المساحة لتجمعنا هنا لتكون حلقة وصل 
ان شاء الله يكون هالشهر خير على الجميع والله يتقبل الصيام والقيام من الجميع 


كن ممن يفرح مرتين لا مرة واحدة .
عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال قَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :َ 
قَالَ اللَّهُ كُلُّ عَمَلِ ابْنِ آدَمَ لَهُ إِلَّا  الصِّيَامَ فَإِنَّهُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ وَالصِّيَامُ  جُنَّةٌ
وَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ صَوْمِ أَحَدِكُمْ فَلَا يَرْفُثْ  وَلَا يَصْخَبْ فَإِنْ سَابَّهُ أَحَدٌ أَوْ قَاتَلَهُ  فَلْيَقُلْ
إِنِّي امْرُؤٌ صَائِمٌ وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ  بِيَدِهِ لَخُلُوفُ فَمِ الصَّائِمِ أَطْيَبُ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ
مِنْ رِيحِ الْمِسْكِ لِلصَّائِمِ فَرْحَتَانِ  يَفْرَحُهُمَا إِذَا أَفْطَرَ فَرِحَ وَإِذَا لَقِيَ رَبَّهُ فَرِحَ بِصَوْمِهِ .  
رواه البخاري  .

لا تكن ممن يٌحْرَم العتق من النار ويُحْرَم الدعوة المستجابة  .
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَوْ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ (شَكَّ  من الْأَعْمَشَ) قَالَ
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ لِلَّهِ عُتَقَاءَ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ  
لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ  مِنْهُمْ دَعْوَةٌ مُسْتَجَابَةٌ. 
رواه أحمد . صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم (2169)  .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نفسي يجي رمضان بدون صداع اول يومين 

الله لا يذوق الصداع لحدا :SnipeR (38):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

مساء الخير ..

نفسي افهم شو قصة الأذان الأول اليوم الفجر ، صار خلل بإذاعة القرآن الكريم ، كل ما المؤذن يفتح الأذان مشان الأذان الأول بتيجي ابتهالات وموسيقى بسماعات المسجد!! وتأخر الأذان 4 دقائق ! كان هالخلل بكل مساجد اربد .. ! بس شيء محزن انو سماعات المساجد تبث موسيقى بدل الأذان ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> مساء الخير ..
> 
> نفسي افهم شو قصة الأذان الأول اليوم الفجر ، صار خلل بإذاعة القرآن الكريم ، كل ما المؤذن يفتح الأذان مشان الأذان الأول بتيجي ابتهالات وموسيقى بسماعات المسجد!! وتأخر الأذان 4 دقائق ! كان هالخلل بكل مساجد اربد .. ! بس شيء محزن انو سماعات المساجد تبث موسيقى بدل الأذان ..


هدول اكيد الناس الي مو منيحة عملت هيك والي غيرانة من الدين  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

المشكلة إنه في ناس بيحكوا على الناس وهم صايمين!! وما براعوا صيامهم 
والمشكلة الأعظم إنه لو حكيتلهم انه حرام الغيبة والنميمة وبشهر رمضان أحرم ... بزعلوا وبفهموك غلط
الله يهديهم ويبطلوا هالعادة اللي مو منيحة .. ويقدرنا انه ننهى عن المنكر ونأمر بالمعروف.. يااا رب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> المشكلة إنه في ناس بيحكوا على الناس وهم صايمين!! وما براعوا صيامهم 
> والمشكلة الأعظم إنه لو حكيتلهم انه حرام الغيبة والنميمة وبشهر رمضان أحرم ... بزعلوا وبفهموك غلط
> الله يهديهم ويبطلوا هالعادة اللي مو منيحة .. ويقدرنا انه ننهى عن المنكر ونأمر بالمعروف.. يااا رب


*والله فيه ناس بتحزّن .. ما بياخدوا من رمضان غير الجوع والعطش .. !*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

وثبَت الأجرُ إن شاء الله ..

مضى من رمضان ثلاثة أيام .. ربّنا تقبّل منا الصلاة والصيام وأعنّا على صيام رمضان ..

----------


## شمعة امل

رمضــــــــــــــان مبـــــــــارك عليكم جميــــــــعا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وهاي مرق عُشر رمضان ..الله يتقبل منا ويبلغنا الباقي منه.. كل ما يملرق يوم بيطوي صفحة هالرمضان .. وعنجد بزعل لما يمر بسرعة

شدوا الهمة  يا شباب ويا صبايا رمضان سريع المرور فأغتنموه  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ييييييييييييييييييي
شو كان في جلي اليوم تكسرو ايدي بس فدا امي ولو

وبعدين انا زهقانة بدي حدا ادردش معو ورمضان مبارك لـ 3 يوم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

الله يعطيكِ الف عافية "طوق الياسمين"  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يعافيك هدوء متى معزووم عند الخطيبة؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

ههههههههههه اول يوم كنت معزوم والجمعة هي معزومة عندي  :Smile: 
والله بهالفترة هاي مشغول بتجهيز البيت ، قاعد بدهن فيه ، مشان هيك فوتاتي قليلة برمضان هاد ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انت فوتاتك قليلة يلا عاد

وبعدين شو معزوم بـ اول يوم عندها ومش حاكيلنا نيالها  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لسة لليوم ما انعزمت ولا مرة  وفي ناس صارت معزومة  :Frown: 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

احنا اول يوم انعزمنا عند دار جدي  وتاني يوم عزمنا اختي عنا  والخير في الجايات ههههه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا ما نعزمت بس اليوم عازمة صاحبتي وبكرا معزومين مش عارفة وين خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني صعبة شوي لما تعمل اشي بدون قصد  ويزعل حدا عزيز عليك .. انا ما بحب ازعل حدا مني بالايام العادية فكيف برمضان؟؟!

الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بحكي "إلتمس لأخيك 70 عذراً"

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ولا 100 عذر  :Frown:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

الحمدلله ربّ العالمين الذي أطعمنا وسقانا .. أكل طعامكم الأبرار وصلّت عليكم الملائكة ..

الحمدلله الواحد جدد نشاطه  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لسة لليوم ما انعزمت ولا مرة  وفي ناس صارت معزومة 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*رح تنعزمي رح تنعزمي ما تستعجلي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الحمدلله انا افطرنا تعبت اليوم  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> ولا 100 عذر



الخيّر بيقول وبغيّر  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الألفه والتراحم بين المسلمين شريعة ودين , وقد أودع الله في شريعتنا مُثلا وأخلاقا تقربنآ دآئما من الوفاق والتآلف ..**وتبآعدنآ عن الشقاق والتخالف .. !*
*الألفه بين الاخوه ليست قدرا مقطوعا عن الأسباب , بل هي ثمرة شرعِ يُمتثل , ووآجبآت تُؤدى وأوآمر تطاع ,** تقضي بأن :*
 *المسلم أخو المسلم , لا يظلمه ولا يسلمه* 
*وتقضي بأن يكون :**مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد , إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سآئر الجسد بالحمى والسهر .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *الألفه والتراحم بين المسلمين شريعة ودين , وقد أودع الله في شريعتنا مُثلا وأخلاقا تقربنآ دآئما من الوفاق والتآلف ..**وتبآعدنآ عن الشقاق والتخالف .. !*
> *الألفه بين الاخوه ليست قدرا مقطوعا عن الأسباب , بل هي ثمرة شرعِ يُمتثل , ووآجبآت تُؤدى وأوآمر تطاع ,** تقضي بأن :*
>  *المسلم أخو المسلم , لا يظلمه ولا يسلمه* 
> *وتقضي بأن يكون :**مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد , إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سآئر الجسد بالحمى والسهر .*


 
يسلم تمك يا هدوء ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا اليوم مدايقة شوي ومو عارفة ليه؟

رمضان مبارك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*●* ▐*بيتك** في رمضآن* : 
*..* 

*كآنت بيوت السلف تظللها في رمضآن هآلات النور , وسحآبآت الرحمه .. !* 
*فالمروي عنهم أن بيوتهم كآن لهآ بالقرآن دوي كدوي النحل ..*  

*......* 


*ومن مكرمآت الأيآم المعدودآت في شهر الصيآم , أنهآ مجآل للتغير والتقويم على مستوى الأسره .. !* 
*فإذآ كآن فرض كل فرد فينآ أن يتعآهد نفسه بالمرآجعة والتقويم في شهر رمضآن .. !* 
*فإان من وآجبه أيضآ أن يبآشر تقويم أهله وأسرته في الشهر الكريم ..* 


*========================* 

*مسؤليتنآ ..* 

*أن نقوم بدور في رمضآن للتصدي لحملات تصدئة الأروآح .. !* 
*التي يقوم عليهآ لصوص مهمتهم سرقة القلوب أيآم الطاعه . , حتى لا ترق بتلاوة أو صيآم .. !* 
*ولا تصبر على ذكر أو طول قيآم , ولا ترعوي بحفظ سمع أو بصر ولا فؤاد في شهر الصيآم ..*  
*قال تعالى :* 
*{ ولا تقف مآليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤآد كل اولئك كآن عنه مسئولا } ..* 
*بآشر أحوآل أهلك في حفظ الصيآم , واصحبهم في الذهآب للقيآم , وتفقد أحوالهم مع القرآن .. !* 


*=================* 
*..* 
*رمضآن موسم لاقآئمة شعآئر الله , ولزمآنه حرمة ضمن حرمآت الله ,*  
*ونحن مسلمون مأمورون بأن نعظم شعآئر الله ونعظم حرمآت الله .. !* 
*..*  

*ومن تعظيم حرمآت الله في شهر الصيآم :*  

*ألا ندخل فيه على أهلينآ مآ يعكر صفو أيآمه وليآليه* *بأمور تنسي النآس القرآن حتى في شهر القرآن .. !* 


*أن نحيي فيهم خلق الحيآء ..*  *وعلى رأس ذلك الحيآء من الله , فهو لب الصيآم وروحه , وخُلق الصآئمين وسمتهم ..* 
*قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :* 
*( يآ ايها الناس استحوا من الله حق الحيآء , قالوا يارسول الله انا الله لنستحي من الله حق الحياء .*  *فقال :*  *الحيآء أن تحفظ الرأس ومآ وعى . والبطن ومآ حوى . وأن تذكر الموت والبلى . ومن أرآد الاخره ترك زينة الحيآة الدنيآ )* *روآه احمد والترمذي وحسنى الالباني ..*  *
وألا نحوله من شهر إمسآك الى شهر إستهلاك* *ومن موسم ذكر وصلوآت الى موسم غفلة وشهوآت , فيرتسم في الاجيآال أن شهر رمضآن هو موسم الترف والترفيه .. !!*  

*================* 



*اللهم إجعلنآ هدآة مهتدين غير ضآالين ولا مضلين ..*  
*وأعنآ على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبآدتك* 
*..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا اليوم مدايقة شوي ومو عارفة ليه؟
> 
> رمضان مبارك



*بعيد الشر عنك "طوق الياسمين" .. ابقي طمنيني عنك ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله رُقت الحمدلله  :Smile: 

شو انسطحت من الشرب  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> والله رُقت الحمدلله 
> 
> شو انسطحت من الشرب



*صحة وهنا والله يتقبّل منا ومنك ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امين يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم إجعلنآ هدآة مهتدين غير ضآالين ولا مضلين ..

وأعنآ على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبآدتك

امين يا رب .. والله يا هدوء درر  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*قال تعالى : 
* 
*" إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ "*
*
*
*ويقول المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم 
* 
*" مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد* 
* إذا اشتكي منه عضو تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمي "
* 

*و عَن أَبي الدَّردَاءِ رَضِي اللَّه عنْهُ أَنَّهُ سمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يَقُولُ :
« ما مِن عبْدٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَدعُو لأَخِيهِ بِظَهرِ الغَيْبِ إِلاَّ قَالَ المَلكُ ولَكَ بمِثْلٍ » رواه مسلم .

رمضانُ شهرُ التآلف والتآخي .. كونوا عباد الله إخواناً .. يُطهّر الله قلوبكم
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انهض فقد بدأ السباق...واسأل نفسك هل بقى من لذة الكسل لك شيء؟!

لا تجعل رمضان كرجب وشعبان سواء، فإن الله لم يجعلهم سواء. 

انظر إلى الصالحين ونافسهم في الخيرات ولا تقل أنا أفضل من فلان وفلان، لا تدع باباً للخير إلا وتطرقه، نافس على الصف الأول، تصدق ،أكثر من ذكر الله . 

لا تترك من قيام الليل ولا ركعة، خصص وقتاً لقراءة القرآن ولا تكتفي منه بالصفحة والصفحتين ولا بالجزء والجزئين فإن هناك من يختمه في رمضان عشر مرات .

 فانهض واستمد العون من الله واسأله القبول وألح في الدعاء وبالله التوفيق.

الله يتقبل طاعاتنا وطاعاتكم  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*قيل لأحدهم : ما أصبرك على الوحدة !
فقال : لستُ وحدي .. !!!!
أنا جليسُ ربّي .. إذا شئتُ أن يناجيني قرأتُ كتابَهُ ..
وإذا شئتُ أن أنَاجيهِ صَلّيتْ ..
: )*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

في البخاري عن أبي موسى الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لايذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت".

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" ألا أخبركم بخير أعمالكم وأزكاها عند مليككم، وأرفعها في درجاتكم وخير لكم من إنفاق الذهب والفضة، ومن أن تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا أعناقكم ، قالوا: بلى يارسول الله قال: ( ذكر الله) . رواه أحمد في المسند وصححه الألباني.

لماذا التفريط؟
 أليس من الحكمة أن نتزود بالحسنات الآن 
قبل أن نأتي يوم الحساب نعض أصابع الندم ونتمنى الحسنة والحسنتين؟ 
اللهم يسر أمرنا واهدنا رشدنا.

 :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ربِّـــــي

اغْسل قُلوبَ كل مِن مر من هنا من كُل حَزن و هَم
وامْلأ قُلوبَهم بِالرضًـــــــــــا والسَعـــــــــــادَه ...
إلِهــــــــــــي لا أدْري مافِي قُلوبِهم فَأعْطهِم كُل مَايريْدون*

* ♥♥♥♥♥♥*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كثيرون هم  من يشتكون الجوع والعطش في صيامهم في هذا الوقت من السنة ، وكثيرون هم اللذين يضجرون من رائحة فم الصائم ، ولكنهم يمسكون عن الطعام والشراب والغيبة ، احتساباً لمرضاة الله ... ولعظم اجر الصوم عند الله ..

ألم يبلغنا ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  في رواية مسلم  انه قال :
( قال الله عز وجل كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به: يدع شهوته وطعامه من أجلي. للصائم فرحتان: فرحة عند فطره، وفرحة عند لقاء ربه. ولخلوف فيه أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك" 

والسؤال: لماذا كان للصيام هذه المنزلة العالية والميزة العظيمة حتى ينسبه الله عز وجل له؟؟

قيل والله أعلم أن السبب في ذلك أن الصيام يحمل صفة الإخلاص وهذه الصفة هي الأساس في كل عمل. ولأن الصائم يمسك عن الطعام والشراب مع قدرته عليه في السر دون أن يراه أحد إلا أنه يمسك إخلاصا لوجه الله وامتثالا لأمره ، فلذلك نال هذه الدرجة الرفيعة وهذا القدر الكبير من الثواب.

اللهم إنا نسألك الإخلاص في القول والعمل والسر والعلن وأن تجعل أعمالنا خاصة لوجهك الكريم .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا حزينة اليوم كثير  :Frown: 

صوم مقبول وافطار شهي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تَذْكِرَة ، لِكُلِّ منْ يَرْمِي أصناف الأطباقْ في سلّة المُهملات ..
بحجّة أنّها { زائدة } عن حاجتها !
أو بحجّة { عدم أكل البايتْ ! } ..
فقط ، شاهِد إخوانك في الصومالْ ..
ولن تجرُؤ واللهِ على رمي ذرّة من الطعام !
فحاولوا  إن زادت لديكم أصناف الطعام أن توزّعوها على الفقراء الموجودين في جميع  الأحياء تقريباً .. فوالله ما تدرونَ فرحتهم بهذه الأطعمة !
ولا تنسوا أجر تفطير الصائم : )*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وااااااااااااااااااااااع انا ما اتسحرت وجوعانة كتير الله يقدرني واصبر  :Frown:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*إياك أن تقول : أنا سيء.. أنا ربي غضبان عليّ.. لن أستطيع أن أتوب.. عليّ ذنوب كثيرة..
أوما علمت أن الله ما خلقك إلا لتعصاه ثم تتوب إليه..
أوما علمت أن التوبة ما خُلقت إلا لتمحو المعصية..
أوما علمت أن صفة الرحمن لن تكون إلا بأن نعصي الله ثم نتوب إليه فيرحمنا بتوبته.
قال صل الله عليه وسلم:
« لو لم تذنبون لذهب الله بكم، ولجاء بقوم يذنبون ثم يستغفرون فيغفر لهم » [ رواه مسلم ].*


تقبّل الله طاعاتكم ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وكأننا لا نصوم لسنا اخوة ليس هناك اي تكافئ معنوي بيننا أبدا

حقا رمضان شهر الخير ولكن بكلمة وليس بـ فعل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هل نصوم لأنه مكلفين بالصيام، ولا لنتزود بزاد التقوى؟!!
لماذا لا نستغل هذا الشهر الكريم للتخلص من عاداتنا السلبية؟!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

قال تعالى :
" إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ "

ويقول المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم
" مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد
إذا اشتكي منه عضو تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمي "

و عَن أَبي الدَّردَاءِ رَضِي اللَّه عنْهُ أَنَّهُ سمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يَقُولُ :
« ما مِن عبْدٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَدعُو لأَخِيهِ بِظَهرِ الغَيْبِ إِلاَّ قَالَ المَلكُ ولَكَ بمِثْلٍ » رواه مسلم .

.
.
.

إنهم إخوانكم
إنهم أبناؤكم
إنها أعراضكم ودماؤكم وأغلى ما تملكون

هناك في اليمن وهناك في ليبيا وهناك في الشام
هناك في الصومال والشيشان والأفغان
هناك الأقصى الأسير وأرضها وما حولها
هناك الأسرى والمطاردين
والحصار إذ يخنق الملايين في أرض غزة العزة
هناك في كل بقعة وكل ساحة وكل دار

.
.
.

إخوانكم
يموتون جوعاً وقهراً

إخوانكم
تنتهك أعراضهم

إخوانكم
تستباح دماؤهم

إخوانكم سئموا النداء ولا مجيب
ألا فلا تنسوهم بالله عليكم

قد يقول قائل :: وما حيلتنا؟

أقول :
سهام الليل لا تخطئ
فَـــ هي دعوة صادقة في جوف الليل
هي دعوة على مائدة الإفطار حين تجتمع بأبنائك وأهل بيتك
وآلاف المسلمين مشردون وأسرى ومطاردون

دعوة من القلب إلى القلب ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وهناك الكثير ممن يفطرون يسرفون في كمية الطعام المعد للإفطار ...

اسمحولي أن اقول لكم يا من انتم هكذا >>
يجب انت تحسِنوا  افطاركم كحسنكم صومكم..الصوم سهل والحمد لله .. فـ إحسان الافطار هو من إحسان الصوم  :Smile: 
قال تعالى في القرآن الكريم :
"وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا "

----------


## طوق الياسمين

زهقانة بس رمضان الخير  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عشر ليالي مضت ..
لازال هناك متسع ..
فيه من الخيـر الكثير ..
رحمــة .. ومغفرة .. وعتق من النيران ..


كيف أنتَ في الأيام الماضية ؟!
أيام تمضي بسرعه نتسابق فيها إلى الله ..
فمن يسبق ؟

شمّر يا أخي فيما تبقى ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أتى شابّان إلى الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وكان في 
المجلس وهما يقودان رجلاً من البادية فأوقفوه أمامه 
قال عمر: ما هذا 
قالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين ، هذا قتل أبانا 
قال: أقتلت أباهم ؟ 
قال: نعم قتلته ! 
قال : كيف قتلتَه ؟ 
قال : دخل بجمله في أرضي ، فزجرته، فلم ينزجر، 
فأرسلت عليه حجراً، وقع على رأسه فمات... 
قال عمر : القصاص .... الإعدام 
.. قرار لم يكتب ... وحكم سديد لا يحتاج مناقشة ، 
لم يسأل عمر عن أسرة هذا الرجل ، 
هل هو من قبيلة شريفة ؟ هل هو من أسرة قوية ؟ 
ما مركزه في المجتمع ؟ كل هذا لا يهم عمر - رضي الله عنه – 
لأنه لا يحابي أحداً في دين الله ، 
ولا يجامل أحدا ًعلى حساب شرع الله ، 
ولو كان ابنه القاتل ، لاقتص منه .. 
قال الرجل : يا أميرالمؤمنين : أسألك بالذي قامت به 
السماوات والأرض أن تتركني ليلة 
، لأذهب إلى زوجتي وأطفالي في البادية ، 
فأُخبِرُهم بأنك سوف تقتلني ، ثم أعود إليك ، 
والله ليس لهم عائل إلا الله ثم أنا 
قال عمر : من يكفلك أن تذهب إلى البادية ، ثم تعود إليَّ؟ 
فسكت الناس جميعا ً، إنهم لا يعرفون اسمه ، 
ولا خيمته ، ولا داره ولا قبيلته ولا منزله ، 
فكيف يكفلونه ، وهي كفالة ليست على عشرة دنانير، 
ولا على أرض ، ولا على ناقة ، 
إنها كفالة على الرقبة أن تُقطع بالسيف ... 
ومن يعترض على عمر في تطبيق شرع الله ؟ 
ومن يشفع عنده ؟ومن يمكن 
أن يُفكر في وساطة لديه ؟ فسكت الصحابة ، 
وعمر مُتأثر ، لأنه وقع في حيرة ، 
هل يُقدم فيقتل هذا الرجل ، وأطفاله يموتون جوعاً هناك 
أو يتركه فيذهب بلا كفالة ، 
فيضيع دم المقتول ، وسكت الناس ، ونكّس عمر رأسه ، 
والتفت إلى الشابين : 
أتعفوان عنه ؟ 
قالا : لا ، من قتل أبانا لا بد أن يُقتل يا أمير المؤمنين.. 
قال عمر : من يكفل هذا أيها الناس ؟!! 
فقام أبو ذر الغفاريّ بشيبته وزهده ، وصدقه ، 
وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين ، أنا أكفله 
قال عمر : هو قَتْل ، 
قال : ولو كان قاتلا! 
قال: أتعرفه ؟ 
قال: ما أعرفه ، قال : كيف تكفله؟ 
قال: رأيت فيه سِمات المؤمنين ، فعلمت أنه لا يكذب ، 
وسيأتي إن شاء الله 
قال عمر : يا أبا ذرّ ، أتظن أنه لو تأخر بعد ثلاث أني تاركك! 
قال: الله المستعان يا أمير المؤمنين ... 
فذهب الرجل ، وأعطاه عمر ثلاث ليال ٍ، يُهيئ فيها نفسه، 
ويُودع أطفاله وأهله ، وينظر في أمرهم بعده ، 
ثم يأتي ، ليقتص منه لأنه قتل .... 
وبعد ثلاث ليالٍ لم ينس عمر الموعد ، يَعُدّ الأيام عداً ، 
وفي العصرنادى في المدينة : الصلاة جامعة ، 
فجاء الشابان ، واجتمع الناس ، وأتى أبو ذر وجلس أمام عمر ، 
قال عمر: أين الرجل ؟ قال : ما أدري يا أمير المؤمنين! 
وتلفَّت أبو ذر إلى الشمس ، وكأنها تمر سريعة على غير عادتها 
، وسكت الصحابة واجمين ،عليهم من التأثر مالا يعلمه إلا الله. 
صحيح أن أبا ذرّ يسكن في قلب عمر، 
وأنه يقطع له من جسمه إذا أراد 
لكن هذه شريعة ، لكن هذا منهج ، 
لكن هذه أحكام ربانية ، لا يلعب بها اللاعبون 
ولا تدخل في الأدراج لتُناقش صلاحيتها ، 
ولا تنفذ في ظروف دون ظروف وعلى أناس دون أناس ، 
وفي مكان دون مكان... 
وقبل الغروب بلحظات ، وإذا الرجل يأتي ، 
فكبّر عمر ،وكبّر المسلمون معه 
فقال عمر : أيها الرجل أما إنك لو بقيت في باديتك ، 
ما شعرنا بك وما عرفنا مكانك !! 
قال: يا أمير المؤمنين ، والله ما عليَّ منك 
ولكن عليَّ من الذي يعلم السرَّ وأخفى !! 
ها أنا يا أمير المؤمنين ، 
تركت أطفالي كفراخ الطير لا ماء ولا شجر في البادية ، 
وجئتُ أُقتل.. 
وخشيت أن يقال لقد ذهب الوفاء بالعهد من الناس 
فسأل عمر بن الخطاب أبو ذر لماذا ضمنته؟؟؟ 
فقال أبو ذر : 
خشيت أن يقال لقد ذهب الخير من الناس 
فوقف عمر وقال للشابين : ماذا تريان؟ 
قالا وهما يبكيان : عفونا عنه يا أمير المؤمنين لصدقه.. 
وقالوا: 
نخشى أن يقال لقد ذهب العفو من الناس ! 
قال عمر : الله أكبر ، ودموعه تسيل على لحيته ..... 
جزاكما الله خيراً أيها الشابان على عفوكما ، 
وجزاك الله خيراً يا أبا ذرّ يوم فرّجت عن هذا الرجل كربته 
، وجزاك الله خيراً أيها الرجل لصدقك ووفائك ... 
وجزاك الله خيراً يا أمير المؤمنين لعدلك و رحمتك..... 
قال أحد المحدثين : والذي نفسي بيده ، 
لقد دُفِنت سعادة الإيمان والإسلام 
في أكفان عمر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كيف أحوالكم مع رمضان* 

*    أسأل الله أن يجعله شهر خير وبركات ونفحات وتوبة* 
* *

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مسا الخير للجميع ورمضان كريم وينعاد علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة واشتقتلكم كثير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

* واللهِ مآ فيْ هذهِ الدنيآ ألذُ منْ إشتيآقِ العَبد للرحمنْ {♥}*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مسا الخير للجميع ورمضان كريم وينعاد علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة واشتقتلكم كثير



رمضان كريم علينا وعليك يا تحية عسكرية 

واحنا اشتقنا لتواجدك  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

إياك أن تكون ممن جعل نهار رمضان نوما وغفلة .. وليله سهرا على معصية الله سبحانه وتعالى .. واحرص على أن تملأ نهارك بالذكر وتلاوة القرآن .. وليلك بالصلاة والقيام ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أيا صفحة في الروح قد سرحت بك الأنفاس اشتياقا ..
ونالت منك آيات الحنين ترتيلا .. يا مجيبا هز أركان الفؤاد خشوعا ..
أيا من صفدت بحضرته الشياطين وفتحت أبواب الجنان واغلقت أبواب النيران ..

عدت يا راحلا عنا .. بعد ألف من روايات الغياب

تقارفت أحوالنا واحتدمت أنفاسنا بجدار من ضياع
وتشتت أسفارنا بعدا وخيمة .. صاخب الإطراب

أيا حضورا حالم الأوصال .. 
جئت ينتشي فيك الإيمان تجديدا ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*إن في القلب قسوة لا يذيبها إلا ذكر الله تعالى ، فينبغي للعبد أن يداوي قسوة قلبه بذكر الله تعالى.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لِمنْ مَرْ هُنا دَعوةٌ مِن قلب:
{" الَلهُمْ ألقِمهُم أَلفَ فَرحَةٍ دُون ..} إِكتِفَاء .

----------


## الوسادة



----------


## طوق الياسمين

قلوبُ الجدات خُلقت من بياض..
هي الملاذ الذي نلجأ إليه لـ تطهير أفكارنا .
من خديعة أن الحياة باتت تجهض الخير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم اجعلها من نصيبنا .. وداوي بنعيمها عذاب قلوبنا ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

إياك أن تكون ممن يفطر على سخط الله وغضبه .. وذلك بشرب الدخان أو متابعة ما يعرض في القنوات من برامج ساقطة تستهزئ بالله وبرسوله .. ولا يخفى على أمثالك جرم ذلك .. قال الله تعالى: {وإذا رأيت الّذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتّى يخوضوا في حديث غيره} [سورة الأنعام: 68].

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لو أن لنا فِي كُل صبحٍ إلتفاتة .. :‘(
لما غدينا نشعر بالاهمال!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احرص على الدعاء وأنت صائم .. فقد أخبرنا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم أن للصائم دعوة لا ترد .. فلا تنس نفسك .. ولا تنس إخوانك المسلمين في المشارق والمغارب .. وما يدريك ؟! لعل دعوة صادقة تخرج من قلبك المنكسر ينصر الله بها الدين وأهله .. فلا تتردد ..

----------


## حبيبة نايف

ياجماعة أقبلت علينا العشر الأواخر والحزن يملأ قلوبنا لفراق أعز ضيف فهل من مشمر؟
ياجماعة إلهي متل ماربي جمعنا بهالحصن المنيع يجمعنا بالفردوس الأعلى 
اهتموا بالعشر الأواخر عسى الله يبلغنا ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر التي هي سلام حتى مطلع الفجر الله بيلغني إياها وإياكم يارب
وبدي أنوه على شي مهم جدا هلأ بشوف ناس كتير بتهتم إنها تقيم الليالي المفردة من العشر الأواخر متل ليلة 23 أو 25 أو 27 طيب ليش أنا بستغرب
مابتشوفوا الإختلافات برؤية الهلال في أول يوم من الشهر وفي ناس بتصوم قبل ناس أو بعد يعني أوضح أكتر إنه اليوم اللي عنا 24 رمضان في ناس حيكون عندها ليلة 25 أو 23 وبالتالي ضاعت علينا ليلة القدر بحجة إنه الليلة 24
يارب تكون المعلومة وصلت وسمعتها شخصيا من شيخ فاجتهدوا ياجماعة من بداية العشرة ولاتفوتوا ليلة وحدة والله يبلغنا اياها ملحقين عالنوم ياخواتي استحملوا هالعشر أيام واجعلوها أيام عبادة وقيام واللي إله مسأله عند ربنا أيقنوا إنه اللي بيطلب من الملك الكريم العادل أي شي مارح يبخل علي واعلموا إنه الحديث القدسي يقول بما معناه أن الله يستحي إن يرفع العبد يديه ليطلب شي والله يرد يديه خالية صفرا 
وبلاه تضييع الوقت بالأسواق وحاولوا مرة تانية تشتروا قبل رمضان عشان مانضيع الأوقات المباركة بالأسواق وأساسا الأسعار بتكون بتسلخ الجلد حرام 
والله يعينكم على فضفضتي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يا رب ... انت اعلم ما بنفسي وانا لا اعلم ما بنفسك 

فيا عالماً ما بنفسي .. أمطر علي رحمة ومغفرة وعتق من النار
 وبلغني لية القدر .. بكرمك يا الله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ، وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ ، بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ .

----------


## دموع الغصون

رؤوس أقلام رمضانية 
* وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى.  
* ومن يتق الله يجعل له  مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب.  
* خلوف فم الصائم أطيب  عند الله من ريح المسك. 
*  تستغفر الملائكة للصائمين حتى يفطروا.  
* يزين الله في كل يوم  جنته ويقول: يوشك عبادي  الصالحون أن يلقوا عنهم المؤونة  والأذى ثم يصيروا إليك.  
* الصوم جنة، فإذا كان  يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا  يصخب، فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله  فليقل: إني امرؤ صائم. 
* من  قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه.  
* كان رسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم الله أجود الناس، وكان أجود  ما يكون في رمضان، كان أجود  بالخير من الريح المرسلة.  
* أحبّ  الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قلّ.  
* أحبّ الأعمال إلى الله  سرور تُدخله على مسلم. 
* من  فطّر صائماً كان له مثل أجره غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيء.  
* عمرة في رمضان تعدل  حجة. 
* الصوم نصف الصبر .

----------


## دموع الغصون

اضع بين ايديكم هذه الومضات الرمضانية المتواضعة 
واتمنى ان تحوز على رضاكم وان  يستفيد منها الجميع

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام 
واعتقنا الله  واياكم من النار
بسم الله نبدأ 
السحور بركة
ولو بجرعة ماء 
ونعم  السحور التمر
ولا يسمى سحورا إلا إذا وقع في النصف الثاني من الليل
والسنة  تأخيره.
وفيه:
- مخالفة لأهل الكتاب.
- إعانة على عبادة الصيام.
- وعلى  القيام لصلاة الفجر.
- وعلى الدعاء والاستغفار وقت السحر.
كان صلى الله عليه  وسلم إذا سلم من الوتر قال : 
سبحان الملك القدوس ( 3 مرات ) ويمد بها صوته  ويرفع صوته بالثالثة ويقول ( رب الملائكة والروح ) .
وقدوس: الطاهر والمنزه عن  كل نقص وعيب .
البكاء من خشية الله عبادة
ولا تمس النار عينا بكت من خشية  الله
ولكن بكاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن صياحا ولا زعيقا وإنما بكاء  مكتوما وكان يغالبه فيغلبه أحيانا
وجاء في الحديث ( له أزيز كأزيز المرجل )  .
وإذا كان دعاء بعض الأئمة كلاما يرتبونه أو ينقلونه فإن البكاء عند سماع  القرآن أولى وأحرى من المبالغة في الصياح من كلام نسجه البشر .
كان الني صلى  الله عليه وسلم
- يفطر قبل أن يصلي على رطبات.
- فإن لم تكن رطبات  فتميرات.
- فإن لم تكن تميرات حسا حسوات من ماء.

----------


## دموع الغصون

**




*كُلــيّ ثِقة بأنّ  الله معي . .*
*ومهمــآ تَّأجلَتْ  أمنيآتي فهو لنّ ينساني .  .*
*والذيّ بهِ خيرٌ ليّ  سيكون*
*♥*
*ياللــه*
*إًنَ لكَ عِبــآدٌ  يَنْتَظِرُونَ فَرَحاً قَرِيباً  فْبَشِرْهُم*
*♥*



**


* يَـآربْ ؛ يَآحِيّ يَـآقَيُومْ  اجْعَلنّـآ مِنْ أَهَلِ الجَنّه ”  ~*

* أَنَـا*
* وَأْهلِي*
* وَأْحبَآبِي*
* ( وَمْن مَرّ مِنْ هُنَـــآ  )*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لاتَجعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَمَقيلاً ، يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أَكْثِرُوْا  مِنْ قَوْلِ .. الْلَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيْمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ  فَأَعْفُوَ عَنِّيْ .. فِيْ الْعَشَرَةِ الاوَاخِرِ 
..*

----------


## rand yanal

*الْلَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيْمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ  فَأَعْفُوَ عَنِّيْ ..*

----------


## &روان&

اللهم  تقبل منا صيامنا وصلاتنا 
وقيامنا اميييييييين

----------

